# Panasonic SA-HT900 stuck at "please wait"



## magn8p (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi there,

I have owned a Panasonic SA-HT900 home theatre system for over 10 years now and have great memories associated with it.

But recently, the disc changer unit seems to malfunction - when it boots up, it is stuck after displaying "Tray Init" "Please Wait". After this, I can neither use the disc player nor the Home theatre options via aux. There is no disc in the system, hence I don't think anything is stuck inside.

I have gone through your troubleshooting guide in the manual and there doesn't seem to be a mention of an issue like this.

So, please can you help?

Kind regards,
mags


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the unit is 10 years old you did well. Usually when this sort of thing happens its done and needs to be replaced. Sadly there is no way to reset from what I can find about it on line.


----------

